# GoPro!



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

just got a gopro and dipped it into my tank and pond. ive uploaded the tank one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USAK7QUy72s

but the pond one will take a min for me to upload. have it in a minute!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Killer camera man, I have wanted one for some time now. Look at the synodontis trying to hide in the ornament and the trio of angels just looking good. I look forward to the pond shots man


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

Oh, it's on my channel. Can't post the link from my iPod ATM, but can if you want me tOo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

keep in mind, i couldn't see what the camera was seeing, i was just stickin it in and hoping for the best. i didnt figure out that there was a live feed to an iphone(the gopro has its own wifi! like a router and modem in one!) 
if you like i can do it again, but better.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

That is so cool! I would be getting into all sortsa trouble with one of those cameras. Oh and that pond is super clean.


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks again. It's a filter meant for a 1200 gallon pond, that has a UV sterilizer. At home depot, it was marked down from $150 to $50, so I couldn't pass it up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

